# Will an adult dog (who isn't used to being in the house) lift leg in house?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He might, once he gets more familiar with his surroundings or he might not, just because the surfaces are not what he is used to peeing on.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess I will just keep him on the leash when he is inside. I had him in our garage, but it started getting hot in there so I didn't want him out there anymore.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All the male dogs I've owned, have never lifted their leg in the house, never had any problems with it at all. I adopted Remy three months ago from my County Humane Society, no idea what his background was except that he was a stray and was housebroken. He has not had one accident in the house at all since I brought him home in March. 

I've had friends bring their male dogs along when they come to visit and they have lifted their leg on my plants inside the house. 

It all depends on the dog....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw a dog do it in PetSmart once and it surprised me, as I thought somehow dogs just "knew" but hadn't really thought about how they might differentiate between places where it is and isn't OK to lift a leg.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

I think your keeping him on a leash is a great idea!
So glad he's in the house.

I was looking at Leonbergers and I think he does look like one!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Isn't leg lifting/peeing a territorial or marking behavior too? I notice that Darby needs to always pee where ever Kirby pees (my poor grass) and he leaves calling cards on several trees and bushes as we walk. He always has to pee on the tree outside our training facility too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for taking this boy in. I think you are doing the right thing by keeping him close. I would also take him out "early and often" just like a puppy. He will soon learn that inside is his home and outside is his territory that needs to be marked. He will most likely prefer answering Brooks' P-mails outside.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> He will most likely prefer answering Brooks' P-mails outside.


I have noticed the two of them like to double mark the spot!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I saw a dog do it in PetSmart once and it surprised me, as I thought somehow dogs just "knew" but hadn't really thought about how they might differentiate between places where it is and isn't OK to lift a leg.


I see dogs pee in PetSmart all the time, they are peeing over the smells that other dogs left peeing.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

A friend of mine had a dog that traveled with her to her sisters house at Christmas and lifted his leg on her sisters Christmas tree. LOL!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Ignutah
> 
> I think your keeping him on a leash is a great idea!
> So glad he's in the house.
> ...


I looked at some pictures too and I am wondering if he 100 percent too. It takes some of those giant breeds 5 years to grow and fill out.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

So how did he do on his first day? Any problems?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't have a crate, so didn't know that I could trust him to sleep in the house all night, so he did sleep in the garage, but all the rest of the time he is in the house-I still have a leash on him but now I don't keep it attached to me and he just stays close by. Brooks and he get along beautifully, except that when we went in the car Brooks growled when he tried to get in the back (with Brooks) so I put him up front. Just to be safe, I feed them separately (also, Brooks eats at warp speed-he's the dog that got food related bloat at Christmas as he got the lid off his kibble storage container-and this dog eats a few bites and stops.
I don't think he can be all Leonberger because his body is too small-he is about 2" shorter than Brooks and probably only weighs 55-60 lb. His body looks like a Golden, and then his head is a little oversized for his body!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You are so wonderful for taking him in and taking care of him!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

He is a really really nice dog. Did I say he is a really nice dog?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

It sounds like he's doing pretty good! I may have missed it, but did you say if he was neutered?

Luke, my current foster was an outdoor dog all of his 11 years. He's been here for two weeks and no accidents at all. I left him at home last week for 8 hours and he did great. (whew). So it can happen!

Btw, do you think he's a really nice dog?   LOL!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't notice that he wasn't neutered until this morning actually. I just gave him a bath and unfortunately noticed three ticks on his male member. I told my husband and son that I think since they are where they are, they should have to remove them.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I think it's a beautiful thing you are doing for this guy. I bet he thinks he is in heaven. Give him a big hug for me, he is so lucky he found you.

I bet your son and husband loved the tick job! Poor guys, "all" of them!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I didn't notice that he wasn't neutered until this morning actually. I just gave him a bath and unfortunately noticed three ticks on his male member. I told my husband and son that I think since they are where they are, they should have to remove them.


Sorry to hear he had the ticks, but this made me laugh!


----------

